# AZ It's Been Awhile Lift Pass Giveaway Blowout - Ends 2/4/2015



## Nick (Jan 26, 2015)

Alright guys. I've been slacking I know. But I have passes burning a hole in my desk so here we go. 

Up for grabs are (4) lift pass vouchers to Attitash or Wildcat, and (4) Lift passes to Pats Peak; which will be given to (8) randomly selected winners. 
*
How to enter:
*You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 



Replying in this thread earns you (1) chance to win


For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) chance to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) chance to win

Example:You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (7) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 12 entries. *

Timeline: 
*The contest will run from starting immediately (1/26/2015) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Wednesday, 2/4/2015.*

Other Rules
*Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.*

Delivery
*We will go through all the entries and draw two winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in a new thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out*

Wait, what can I win exactly? 
*A lift pass valid at either Pats Peak or Attitash / Wildcat*

Good luck!*


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2015)

in!  1st


----------



## dmw (Jan 26, 2015)

Counting the seconds.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 26, 2015)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes sir.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2015)

Excellent, thanks as always Nick. Hope I finally win


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 26, 2015)

In, thanks


----------



## vermonter44 (Jan 26, 2015)

In


----------



## reefer (Jan 26, 2015)

In


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2015)

in


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2015)

yes please


----------



## JonD (Jan 26, 2015)

Winning entry.


----------



## fahz (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the give away Nick!


----------



## buellski (Jan 26, 2015)

in


----------



## Farleyman (Jan 26, 2015)

In!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2015)

In, thanks.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 26, 2015)

Pick me!!!


----------



## skiMEbike (Jan 26, 2015)

In to win


----------



## mr magoo (Jan 26, 2015)

wish me luck


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 26, 2015)

OK I'm in.


----------



## skifree (Jan 26, 2015)

all mine


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 26, 2015)

in


----------



## boofenstien (Jan 26, 2015)

in


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2015)

Im in !!


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 26, 2015)

In, thanks.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Definitely in


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 26, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## yeggous (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll give them a good home.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fagro (Jan 26, 2015)

Count me in.... Thanks


----------



## Abominable (Jan 26, 2015)

I hope everybody is able to get out and enjoy some of winter storm Juno. Watching it come down at my new to me house in Westchester County. I have not been skiing this year as we just moved in December and have been dealing with that, but I will be out there on Wednesday and I hope everyone else can get out there too. Count me in for the giveaway! thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 26, 2015)

Hit me!!!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 26, 2015)

in


----------



## arik (Jan 26, 2015)

in please


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 26, 2015)

In and thank you!


----------



## makimono (Jan 26, 2015)

in for the win


----------



## awf170 (Jan 26, 2015)

In.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 26, 2015)

In. 

And just for shits n giggles, here's a pic from the Jackson Hole sidecountry.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 26, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> In.
> 
> And just for shits n giggles, here's a pic from the Jackson Hole sidecountry.



Not sure why it's telling me that I don't have permission to attach a pic. 

Here's a link. 
http://instagram.com/p/yVLMmjI5H3/


----------



## LiftlineRedcoat (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Herman Blume (Jan 26, 2015)

Pick me!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Dave L (Jan 26, 2015)

Haven't been on in while! Thanks for the email!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the pass.


----------



## catherine (Jan 26, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 26, 2015)

In!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2015)

In


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2015)

:flag:


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 27, 2015)

In.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Winston89 (Jan 27, 2015)

In!


----------



## Terry (Jan 27, 2015)

count me in please!


----------



## pharley50 (Jan 27, 2015)

*wildcat*

I'm in, lets hit it up


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## HD333 (Jan 27, 2015)

In


----------



## Quietman (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## skimania (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 27, 2015)

In for Attitash/Wildcat. 
If I get get drawn for Pat's, please redraw since it is HIGHLY unlikely that I would drive all the way down there to ski. 
Does my finickiness disqualify me?


----------



## skirick (Jan 27, 2015)

In!!!


----------



## castleman003 (Jan 27, 2015)

count me in


----------



## Suzanne (Jan 27, 2015)

My Famly loves to ski together!
We're in the car!!


----------



## thebman11 (Jan 27, 2015)

This lurker is in!  Thanks.


----------



## rjc1976 (Jan 28, 2015)

Me too!  Count me in!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey NEK I'll take the Pats off you if you win them!


----------



## soulseller (Jan 28, 2015)

howdy


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 28, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Not sure why it's telling me that I don't have permission to attach a pic.
> 
> Here's a link.
> http://instagram.com/p/yVLMmjI5H3/




Are you in JH right now?

(Not in btw)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 30, 2015)

Please add me


----------



## 603Skier (Jan 30, 2015)

One chance and if I win that mountain will not be sorry!


----------



## Tin (Feb 1, 2015)

In...wait I have more than one post. Doubt I'll win.


----------



## Tin (Feb 1, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Please add me



You could use some practice at Pats.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll take a ticket!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tommyturtle (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in. Thank you.


----------



## smorin31 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wildcat!!!


----------



## cchulada (Feb 2, 2015)

please enter me in


----------



## lstone84 (Feb 2, 2015)

In to win


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jgardner (Feb 2, 2015)

Going to Attitash in March with my daughter hoping to win !!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 3, 2015)

In.


----------



## Tiffani (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope I win!


----------



## redwinger (Feb 3, 2015)

In


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 3, 2015)

In


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## frapcap (Feb 3, 2015)

In!!


----------



## Travelbug724 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty, pretty please pick me! :wink:


----------



## Rikka (Feb 4, 2015)

I am in.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 4, 2015)

Whats with all the "1st time posters"


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Whats with all the "1st time posters"



Happens every time


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 4, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Whats with all the "1st time posters"



And it went on Facebook yesterday.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2015)

welcome new people. good luck with the drawing.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 4, 2015)

Love the cat.


----------



## justjen (Feb 4, 2015)

What have I got to lose?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2015)

mr magoo said:


> wish me luck





fagro said:


> Count me in.... Thanks





Herman Blume said:


> Pick me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app





Winston89 said:


> In!





pharley50 said:


> I'm in, lets hit it up





castleman003 said:


> count me in





Suzanne said:


> My Famly loves to ski together!
> We're in the car!!





thebman11 said:


> This lurker is in!  Thanks.





tommyturtle said:


> I'm in. Thank you.





smorin31 said:


> Wildcat!!!





cchulada said:


> please enter me in





Tiffani said:


> Hope I win!





Travelbug724 said:


> Pretty, pretty please pick me! :wink:



Prize pigs... oink oink


----------



## WJenness (Feb 5, 2015)

I know I'm late... but trying to sneak in here... :crosses fingers:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2015)

did i win?


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a feeling I won... have had luck go my way this morning


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2015)

It's OK it's still skewed for you long-timers  

I'm packing up to head to the Loaf so I will be running this giveaway soon!


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2015)

OK Here we go! 

First four winners got the Wildcat / Attitash / 2nd four got the Pats Peak tickets: 

Send me a PM with your addresses !
*
ATTITASH / WILDCAT:* 

buellskiscottyskisbenedictgomezredwinger

*Pats Peak: *

twinplanxmadmadworldarikwa-loaf


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> I have a feeling I won... have had luck go my way this morning



I think your luck ran out1 



Nick said:


> OK Here we go!
> 
> First four winners got the Wildcat / Attitash / 2nd four got the Pats Peak tickets:
> 
> ...



Congrats fellow winners and I only see one person there I don't recognize as an active poster.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow.   I won something!  Patience and perseverance (and lots of weather posts) pays off.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2015)

pfffffft, whatever... when's the next drawing?


----------



## HD333 (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice to see some familiar names as winners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 5, 2015)

Dammm


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 5, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I think your luck ran out1
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats fellow winners and I only see one person there I don't recognize as an active poster.



lol I guess so!  Congrats to you guys!


----------



## buellski (Feb 5, 2015)

Woot!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 5, 2015)

Just another loss for me.


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2015)

Another loss, but I've won Magic and Whaleback passes before so I can't complain.


----------



## fahz (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners!



Nick said:


> OK Here we go!
> 
> First four winners got the Wildcat / Attitash / 2nd four got the Pats Peak tickets:
> 
> ...


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 5, 2015)

Nick said:


> OK Here we go!
> 
> First four winners got the Wildcat / Attitash / 2nd four got the Pats Peak tickets:
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanx!! PM sent


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats winners, have fun!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2015)

Woohoo AZ rulez!!!


----------



## MarieEmily (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats to the winners - Enjoy!


----------



## dlague (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2015)

When's the next give-away?


----------



## dlague (Mar 5, 2015)

Time is running out!


----------



## darent (Nov 4, 2015)

welcome back stranger.  all in


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2017)

Bump 
its  been almost 3 years now 
will see a contest this year Nick oh nick we need the contest please t
his winter

:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Nick (Jan 2, 2018)

I actually have some passes to give away soon  stay tuned!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2018)

Nick said:


> I actually have some passes to give away soon  stay tuned!



That be grattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 2, 2019)

Nick said:


> I actually have some passes to give away soon  stay tuned!



Bumps did it happen no.
Why not sell the website to someone else who has time to due what should be done and made it fun fourm 10 years ago ?
I don't expect answer to year 2525. (Zager and Evans songs)


----------

